# Placental Abruption at 22 weeks--lost my baby.



## moxielou (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello,

I'm new to these boards. I was lurking on the October 08 pregnancy board, but since my loss, I can't go there anymore. I've been lurking here the last two weeks, and can only now post.

Two weeks ago, June 25th, I was 22 weeks pregnant and had a placental abruption and my DD was born at home. I can't say for sure if she was born sleeping or gone shortly after as it was a very strange and shocking first few minutes.

For about a week before, I had some light spotting; it was actually very pale pink. I spoke to my midwife about it, and she told me to take it easy (no sex, no bike rides) and keep an eye on things. That spotting cleared up and then a few days later, I had more spotting--but red this time, still really light. That was Monday. Monday night I remember feeling a lot of braxton hix contractions. When I woke up Tuesday morning, I was bleeding--not just spotting. It was like heavy period day spotting. I called my midwife and we arranged to meet at the hospital. I picked DH up from work, left my 4 y/o DD at home with our house guests, and we all met at the hospital---labor and delivery ward. There they hooked me up to the monitors and we heard a very strong heart beat. I had an ultrasound, my first, and saw a healthy little girl--that's when we first found out it was a girl. The placenta was high so that erased concerns about placenta previa.

I remember being really worried that I would be on bed rest for the next 3-4 months and that I would have to have a c-section. Now, I would give anything and do anything to have my baby back and growing safe inside me.
















After the ultrasound they kept observing me. I understand now that they were watching for prelabor--there didn't seem to be any discussion about a potential placental abruption. Since I'd been working with an independent midwife, I was no under the care of the on-call doctor--a rather abrasive male OB who described a vaginal exam as "when I come back I'll poke around down there."







:

I spent the afternoon waiting around and I started to get cramps. They had me hooked up to the EFM and I was supposed to press a button whenever I got a cramp; this was to monitor any contractions. These cramps didn't show up as contractions, though, because they were something else (the abruption). Having to monitor them did get me to see that they were happening very frequently (every minute or two) and they were brief--so I knew that was not typical early labor.

When I arrived at the hospital I was not having pains, but they developed as I was there. After they discharged me I remarked that I was leaving the hospital feeling worse than when I got there. My DH had to leave me for a bit to get our DD, and that's when the OB finely came and talked to me. He asked me who my doctor was and when I told him the name of my midwife, he gave me a 5 minute lecture against home birth.







I kept having to interrupt him and ask about what was going on with me now.

I was essentially told that I was most likely passing a "clot," and that I would have some cramping and to be on bed rest for a day or two. They sent me home at about 4:30 p.m. Almost exactly 12 hours later I would return with my stillborn baby.

At home I laid on the couch, took some tylenol for pain and had a hot pack on my back and watched bad tv. As the night wore on, the cramps got worse. I did manage to sleep a some, but woke up around 2:30 a.m. in a lot of pain. The cramps were coming pretty continuously, and all down my back and legs. I remember thinking it didn't feel like labor. It felt worse. I woke up DH, and he cared for me as I cried, vomited, was shaking and sweating. He called my midwife and the hospital. We were getting things together to go back to the hospital (though I really didn't want to get in the car for 30 minutes, and I didn't want my DD seeing me like that).

Then I felt better. The cramps eased off a lot and I figured I could rest. DH tucked me in, got me water and a hot pack, and I rested for a bit. I now understand that I was feeling better because the abruption was complete; so my pain was over but my baby was no longer attached to me. Then I felt some pressure and remember thinking it was that "big clot" the doctor talked about. When the baby came out, all I remember seeing was the placenta and thinking that it was a really big clot. I'm not sure if I was just crazy out of my head with denial or what. DH had come running when he heard me make some noises, and he was the one who told me, "that's our baby."

We then went back to the hospital for all the technicalities and what have you. It was heartbreaking telling our 4 y/old DD that our baby was gone.

Baby Daisy was just 13 oz yet beautiful and perfect in every way.

The last two weeks have easily been the hardest of my life. And now there are all the questions of why this happened, what testing I should have, could it ever happen again. I want to be pregnant again so bad, but I know I need time to heal and mourn.

Thank you for reading.

Cindy

DD Maeve 6/04
Angel baby Daisy 6/08


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

Daisy








mama


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## schellie (Oct 24, 2005)

I just wanted to give you a hug.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh mama







I am so sorry to hear this. How terrifying and horrible. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. What a beautiful name for a baby girl! HUGS!!!


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss







It is just heartbreaking. Sending you lots of comfort & peace & prayers
















Daisy


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. May I suggest the book We were going to have a baby but have an angel instead. It helped my dd with the loss of our little boy.


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry, mama. Your story made me cry for you and your baby and all our lost babies. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and your family. May you find peace, comfort, healing, and hope.
















Daisy


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh mama, I am so deeply sorry


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Cindy, Many, many hugs.








I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Daisy.

Em


----------



## Mama_Michelle (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

-love-
I am so sorry. I hope you find peace.


----------



## ladybug732 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hugs to you, mama.







Thank you for sharing your story about your precious Daisy with us. I'm sure she was perfect and beautiful, just like all of our babies. I wish things were different...


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry about your loss of sweet baby Daisy.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so terribly sorry mama















Daisy









May you find strength and peace... ... one day at a time, slowly slowly you will find some peace....


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## yummymummy2hannah (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'm crying with you.








I too lost my baby a few weeks ago due to placenta abruption at 16 weeks. He too was born at home when I thought I was passing a "big clot" after the pain went away. I hear your story and it echoes mine and my heart hurts with you.
I'm here if you need to talk. Please message me if you need to talk to someone who has been there.


----------



## JBH (Apr 14, 2008)

That is very heartbreaking.
I am so sorry.
I just cannot imagine.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I couldn't read and not post.. I am so sorry mama... for you and your sweet baby Daisy...


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

I'm crushed for you. So very sorry, dear.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss


----------



## moxielou (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you so much for your messages. Like I said, I'm new to these boards and this board in particular, but I'm touched and amazed by you ladies. I know that you all have your own grief and stories, and I'm humbled that you are reaching out to me.

Last night my DH told me that our 4 y/o DD was talking to him and mentioned the things we'll do "when Mommy is back to normal."







I've known that this is hard on her primarily because she wants her mommy back.

I would love to talk to those of you who have had a placental abruption, especially as I'm trying to figure out why it happened, what tests to take, will it happen again, etc.

peace and love to all of you.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG.







I can relate. On june 18th 08 we gave birth to our 22 week old baby girl. I went into preterm labor and had no idea. I thought they were braxton hicks contractions. I had contractions through out the night, but decided that because we had an ultrasound at 10:30 am, that I would get it figured out then. Well, I drank the 2 glasses of water needed for the ultrasound and started doing my hair at 9:30 am when I felt a bad contraction and my water broke. LOTS. We went to the hospital and the baby was in distress, at 2 am that night we gave birth to her and she was alive for 7 minutes. You couldn't tell. She was so still and so quiet. But the nurse heard a lil heartbeat. I want to tell you...that it does get better. It hasn't been a month yet, but it really does get better mama. Isn't it crazy how the doctors seem to have NO idea how to treat pregnant women? I was given no reason as to what was going on with me. Doctor said, "of course you'll be able to have more kids, even 3 or 4 of them if you wish."
Hmmm. :S
I am so sorry what you went through. For some reason I want to say, "I can't imagine...." But I really can, we just had two separate issues here, that's all. We both just lost our beautiful babies. I understand you wanting to try right away for another baby. It's a mothers instinct. And don't let anyone tell you that it's wrong. I would wait just a couple months for your periods to come back and you're body to heal or to get in shape again, other than that...you do what you want! Time is the only thing that will ease your mind.


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## cwoodard (Jun 10, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I"m so sorry.
















Daisy


----------



## Ninibini (Oct 24, 2007)

I am crying with you!!!


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry.














:


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I wish you healing and peace, mama.

sara


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

Oh mama. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh mama..I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I am so very sorry. May Peace and healing find you.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I, too am very sorry *with* you.


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------

